# Rafting Browns at 750 cfs



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

I have ran Browns above a 1000 cfs. I am thinking about running it this weekend and was wondering if there is anything I should be concerned about. BTW I have a 13 ft oar rig. Any info would be awesome. Planning on putting in at Ruby and taking out at Hecla.


----------



## smittyvwbus (Feb 28, 2006)

*no problem*

Other than more rock dodging, no problem.....bring along your fishing buddies, great run for fishing at this level.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

It's just bony as hell then. I ran it in my 14' oar rig last year around 800 and just thought it was a PITA. Make sure you take the left on Zume and be prepared to feel like a pinball at the end of the day  but you shouldn't have any real problems.


----------



## Cactus Jack (May 15, 2006)

ecarlson972 said:


> I have ran Browns above a 1000 cfs. I am thinking about running it this weekend and was wondering if there is anything I should be concerned about. BTW I have a 13 ft oar rig. Any info would be awesome. Planning on putting in at Ruby and taking out at Hecla.


Widowemaker can be tricky as well as Big Drop. Cheat Big drop Left. you can take a small piece of the hole. Don't gut it. It will lauch you.
It gets boney after you pas the big spliter rock after the toilet bowl. try to ues the eddie behind the ride of rock on river left to move to river left to avoid rocks in center of chanel. Upstream ferry behind that ridge to get left and all should be good. Good Luck.
Cactus Jack


----------



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

ecarlson972 said:


> I have ran Browns above a 1000 cfs. I am thinking about running it this weekend and was wondering if there is anything I should be concerned about. BTW I have a 13 ft oar rig. Any info would be awesome. Planning on putting in at Ruby and taking out at Hecla.


-Just after ruby there are some bony spots with specific channels (diamond move, chalk creek requires a right run).

-Widow after decision rock is tricky ... (the section after the toilet bowl, aka the "meatgrinder rocks" run far left like catcus said)

-Hemmoroid rock after widowmaker on the left can be tricky at 750. Back off of it, but look out for "rookie rock" on the right that the current wants to put you in. (great beach on the right here... I'd say one boat per large pod has trouble with hemmoroid)

-Graveyard after raft ripper is pretty bony.... tombstone slot is a must at anything below 750.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

why not go to stone...hecla gets stupid busy with commercials, shuttle is easier, more time on rio!!!!


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

The rest of the way to stone bridge, talk about bony and slow, eww.

I'll be out tomorrow in my 13fter, I'll let you know how it goes. I don't know any of the names of most of the rapids, much less the rocks, but I did last year super low, 650 or something, and was read and run. I'm not really a regular over there- I'll try to remember to go left if I can't tell where to go, haha.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

750 is still plenty of water in there its not low until you get in the 300s and lower. I would say you have nothing to worry about just read and run the whole thing.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Read and run, it's not THAT bony, fishing should be good.


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

I've never run browns - is it as bony as the poudre right now? My nephew is in town and we ran Upper Mish on Wednesday, which was really rocky and not much in the way of rapids. He wants to go again, but I'd rather take him on something with some water in it. 

Think Browns would be a good choice, or anyone have a better suggestion? We'd be taking a 12' oar rig down.


----------



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

GoodTimes said:


> Read and run, it's not THAT bony, fishing should be good.


agreed.... also the flow went up to 900 this am


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

The Poudre at current levels has WAY more rocks to dodge. 12' rig down browns should be pretty nice. Rapids will definitely be better.


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

Jaffy if you want to run with us you are more than welcome. We are meeting at CKS in Buena Vista between 10 and 10:30


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

Also thanks to everyone for all the info!!


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

Yep, thanks for the info. We might try and make a run on Sunday.

ecarlson - you're going down tomorrow (sat) I assume?


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry I missed that part. Yes we are running tomorrow for sure. And on Sunday there is a 50/50 chance that we are going to run Browns again.

Eric


----------

